# Pomegranate wine from juice



## Randy HH (Dec 25, 2010)

Could not find much info online about pomegranate wine made from store bought juice. Found a few bits of info here and there and kind of put them all together.
Found Lakewood brand organic juice at the health food store.
It's 100% juice, not from concentrate, not filtered, no additives.
Started with three 32oz bottles of juice,32oz of water, and sugar to 1.085 sg. The juice itself was 1.060.
I added 1 camden tab, 1/4 tsp pectic, 1 tsp yeast nutrient, 1/2 tsp yeast energizer. I checked the acid and added 1/4 tsp acid blend.
Added yeast second daily started in warm water. Lalvin 71b.
Sg hit 1.00 5 days later and I racked it on the 6th.
It's been two weeks since I racked. The sg was .990 this morning, so Iracked and added K-meta.
It's pretty potent right now, but has a good taste. Looks like it will take a while to clear.
Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Fairly new to this but like to experiment.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 


I would plan on getting more juice (approx 1/4-1/3 amount used in primary). Simmer it down to 1/3 it's original volume, and add (F-Pack). Remember to add sorbate if you do this!


Then back sweeten to taste.


I wouldn't try to clear your wine until you have done this, as it will cloud it back up anyways...


Maybe use a little Pectic enzyme.... I think you were a little low in the beginning.
That might be why its not clearing yet (and its still way early)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2010)

I wouldnt have added water to this myself. The juice was also most likely pasteurized so it wouldnt need any campden tablets before starting.


----------



## Randy HH (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought another bottle of juice last weekend. Reduced it10oz and added it. Sorbate added the day before along with another 1/4tsp pectic.
Took a little taste tonight to see where that got us and I think it's going to be very good. It has a slightly tart pom taste with a hint of lighter fluid.
By summer it ought to be great.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2011)

theres a juice company out there called pom....look for it ....try it when you have made a batch of white wine,pull off a gallon and experiment with it I think this is what your looking for...........


----------



## CajunJay (Feb 3, 2011)

Pomegranate is so acidic that when I made it I diluted it by almost 50%. Of course I augmented the primary with 2# of concord jelly and poured it all on the lees of Sangiovese. I checked the pH prior to ferment and it was 3.5 so right in the correct range.



I bought 10 jars of that jelly for $1 each. I just couldn't pass it up and I'm trying to distribute it evenly LOL


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 3, 2011)

You can also tone down the acidity taste by back sweetening a little bit.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 4, 2011)

I NEVER HEARD OF USING JELLY.............!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## intoxicating (Feb 27, 2011)

Only problem with using jelly, is getting enough pectinase to break down all the pectin added to it to get it to jell. I used some prickly pear jelly to counter the addition of too much lemon juice, and bring the acidity back down.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 28, 2011)

Im not sure but it seems to me thats a long way around the wine turn to achieve the end result&lt;???????????//


----------



## Danny (Jul 19, 2011)

Have never seen a recipe or considered trying Pomegranate wine. Was going through Kentucky this past weekend, though, and stopped at a Liquor store in Lexington to see if they had any local wines. Found and bought a Pomegranate wine from a winery just outside town. Will be interesting to see what it tastes like. 

Maybe homemade Pomegranate winein mylittle home winery down the road also.


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 19, 2011)

I've made several wines with pomegranate and so far I haven't found pomegranate to be a very good wine juice. Not my favorite fruit wine!


----------



## joeswine (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe its usually used as a background component,but if used properly can be very tasty ,its a summer wine type of drink,pom makes a great pomegranate juice ,or try the pom/melbec kit WE/very tasty....


----------

